# MIUI for D2G



## MeHappy

I know there is a lot of work going into CM7 development right now, but I saw this, could MIUI be ported to D2G as well?


----------



## mrembk76

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ExodusC

The thing I really wish I had from MIUI is the battery bar across the top.

I wonder how hard that would be to integrate into current ROMs?

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## CurrentWeb

This happening. Right now. Just need to figure out why there is no service and an alpha will go out... maybe not me, but someone


----------



## MeHappy

AWESOME. I'm really excited about this and can bug test and run logcats or whatever else needs to happen. 
It's nice to see the D2G ROM scene picking up.


----------



## canpa12345

Ive wanted to ask this, but i don't really know how to use the forums yet =P
Nice to see others with the same thought


----------



## Framework43

D2G will not have stable MIUI until CM7 is more stable.
The person making the CM7 builds for D2G has tried to contact me. Progress will happen.


----------



## audinutt

My d2g is booted and sending this message from miui via wifi since the d2 radio is different.
This rom looks amazing! I can't wait may have to ditch my d2g for a d2


----------



## MeHappy

"audinutt said:


> My d2g is booted and sending this message from miui via wifi since the d2 radio is different.
> This rom looks amazing! I can't wait may have to ditch my d2g for a d2


So the D2 version boots but doesn't have service?


----------



## audinutt

Correct, I couldn't get cm recovery to come back up.
Wifi works but no cell service.
I had to sbf, tried installing and using romer, then it wouldn't boot.

-richard


----------



## MeHappy

Couldn't we take the Build.prop and radio files from CM4D2G?


----------



## audinutt

Which files are the radio files? I can give it a shot if someone tells me which files.


----------



## MeHappy

EDIT: I'm an idiot, I have no idea what I'm talking about.... lol


----------



## audinutt

I checked it said version was 2.3.4?
That gingerbread, right?


----------



## audinutt

I am going to attempt to duplicate what Romer has done in the past.
I have unzipped the romer utility and am going to attempt to work on this.
I will copy all the source files from CM7 for radio, etc and attempt to push them into the miui via adb once I get some sleep. I may fail miserably, this is my first attempt at this.

-Richard


----------



## aceoyame

After we get CM7 approved for official I will try to help you guys out. The radio files will be in the 2nd init files which is the droid2we boot. Also you will need the moto-ril in the lib folder and the mux related ones.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

This NEEDS to happen. I've been following the progress with CM7, and they're just about ready to release an official nightlies. Really hope somebody could get miui to work for D2G, I would be more than willing to help test


----------



## aceoyame

I am downloading the D2 port of MIUI and am going to do a port of it. I don't know my way around source code but I will be mixing in CM lib's and see if I can make it work more. The radio should be a really easy fix. (I got GSM working in CM7) I am sure it will be the same way though as in CM. Until we figure out how to get the Zygote classes running properly it will be the same for that as well.

So I need a list of bugs,

So far all I know is that the radio doesn't work. But I havent loaded the D2 port yet, still downloading the latest and going to backup my CM install.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

I hope you can make progress, Ace! MIUI on D2G would be great, and with CM7 to go off of, it shouldn't be all that difficult.


----------



## aceoyame

Yeah the biggest issue is that we were using Droid 2 sensors, and 2nd init files. I changed them and included the stagefright + camera stuff from CM4D2G because we all know its going to be flipped otherwise lol. Loading rom up for my first attempt now.


----------



## MeHappy

Awesome, please report what works and what doesn't!


----------



## aceoyame

MeHappy said:


> Awesome, please report what works and what doesn't!


With my luck i'll get a bootloop and need to sbf lol. First attempts never go well.


----------



## aceoyame

Well I need to sbf. Going to try fixing just the radio and sensors first. I am going to jerry rig it for now. Just gonna copy in our sensors and copy our 2nd init files but renamed and add in the d2g specific lines from our build.prop

Edit: I wouldn't expect any real promising results until next week or so. This is only preliminary work. I am essentially doing what BD did with CM4D2G rather than what rev did and make a GIT tree.

Edit 2 : LMFAO they did a port of the DX for the D2 itself.... I just checked and the sensors had .shadow in the file name


----------



## MeHappy

Yeah but same thing happened with CM too right?


----------



## aceoyame

MeHappy said:


> Yeah but same thing happened with CM too right?


Not quite... the D2 port was actually a proper port. Originally CM was a port of a port. Well now im doing a port of a port of a port.... yeah....

EDIT: Just checked build.prop and the RIL was all ****ed up. I changed the settings to what we should have. It even had the wrong number of channels. No wonder radio wasn't working before.

Just waiting on my sbf download to finish since my desktop to relocated to my basement as a dedicated server, I am on my laptop now.


----------



## MeHappy

I've always left all of the SBF stuff in a folder called "SBF" on the phone sd card so I always know where it is and have it. If I need to SBF I just take the card out and plug it into my computer.


----------



## aceoyame

Going for attempt # 2 now with what I said.


----------



## MeHappy

Alright. 
I was inspired by that interview on the front page of rootzwiki about the developer, so I'm going to actually start trying to work now this stuff. I know linux filesystems and java, c++, and some other slightly relevant languages, so I'm going to try to jump in. It'll probably be over my head but gotta start somewhere. I'll make the MIUI portportport my first try, and see what happens.


----------



## aceoyame

I don't know my ass from my head from programming. I just am good at working 7 zip and have knowledge from my kaiser lol


----------



## aceoyame

Got it to boot further now. Now I have a bootloop /sigh


----------



## MeHappy

Progress! 
What did you change exactly? 
From the d2 version that booted


----------



## aceoyame

I changed the files in 2nd init to ours, added our sensors and changed the build.prop. Going to try just the build.prop for now. Should get at least CDMA working.

Edit: I just thought about it and if I got past 2nd init then either the build.prop is wrong or the RIL is wrong. Now I changed the build.prop and I checked the RIL and it is indeed different between the D2 and D2G. Gonna try adding in the proper RIL


----------



## MeHappy

Yeah if you can get CDMA working I'll flash and start trying to make changes to fix stuff, but right now I need at least working CDMA. I have no idea how to get radio stuff working, plus I still need a working phone.


----------



## aceoyame

Just got it to boot! Everything is crashing though. I think that is because I changed out the bin and xbin folders. Going to try putting them back to stock miui


----------



## aceoyame

So far I got the radio to work for at least cdma, gsm should work as well. No data yet though. Can make calls at least!

Edit: Didn't see the build I pushed had old build.prop. Changed to proper settings and trying again

Edit2: God working with MIUI is a pain, everything is 1 shot since recovery doesn't work.

Edit that fixed data! posting my build now. Should have CDMA and GSM support.


----------



## arturocald

"aceoyame said:


> So far I got the radio to work for at least cdma, gsm should work as well. No data yet though. Can make calls at least!
> 
> Edit: Didn't see the build I pushed had old build.prop. Changed to proper settings and trying again
> 
> Edit2: God working with MIUI is a pain, everything is 1 shot since recovery doesn't work.
> 
> Edit that fixed data! posting my build now. Should have CDMA and GSM support.


So what works and what doesn't?


----------



## canpa12345

arturocald said:


> So what works and what doesn't?


im gunna guess it boots, data, and thats about it.
love that there is work being don for the d2g right now, wish i could help but im in china


----------



## CrossoverDOC

So we have radio, CDMA, and GSM? What else major is missing that would be hard to fix?


----------



## aceoyame

I dont think sensors are working yet. Even with ones from CM renamed. Pretty sure Camera is mirrored (like CM4D2G) and that BT is still broke. It is similar to early CM4D2G releases.

Posted the build over here. Please use this thread now!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2405-ROM-Development-and-release-for-MIUI4D2G


----------



## Framework43

aceoyame said:


> So far I got the radio to work for at least cdma, gsm should work as well. No data yet though. Can make calls at least!
> 
> Edit: Didn't see the build I pushed had old build.prop. Changed to proper settings and trying again
> 
> Edit2: God working with MIUI is a pain, everything is 1 shot since recovery doesn't work.
> 
> Edit that fixed data! posting my build now. Should have CDMA and GSM support.


No , you're going to have to do some modifications to get CDMA & GSM to work together on MIUI. I'll give you the details when I get the chance.



aceoyame said:


> Edit 2 : LMFAO they did a port of the DX for the D2 itself.... I just checked and the sensors had .shadow in the file name


DX and D2 are so similar that of course it would be based on each other. Because we don't have the MIUI source code, everything is a port from another device.


----------



## x13thangelx

Framework43 said:


> DX and D2 are so similar that of course it would be based on each other. Because we don't have the MIUI source code, everything is a port from another device.


Would be so much easier if we had the source for it too


----------



## aceoyame

Framework43 said:


> No , you're going to have to do some modifications to get CDMA & GSM to work together on MIUI. I'll give you the details when I get the chance.
> 
> DX and D2 are so similar that of course it would be based on each other. Because we don't have the MIUI source code, everything is a port from another device.


I have implemented the changes made for GSM as we did in CM4D2G which was add the init for GSM and the global switch apk and a few lines in build.prop. I don't see any other reason for it to fail. Yes it FC's but it should still switch like in CM.


----------



## aceoyame

Will be releasing a version with fixed sensors and maybe even fixed camera soon! Also, I am taking a vote on whether I should include a seperate GSM version or if we should use CM settings to make the network switching work. Lastly, If we can get any form of recovery to work then we could have an update.zip with the different build.prop needed.


----------



## kevdliu

I think you should follow cm4d2g's path of switching network modes. btw, hows the battery life of miui? is it better than cm4d2g?
thanks


----------

